# Best WMA in Georgia for Hog Hunting



## Slugslinger

Call for help to my fellow hog hunting brothers on GON Forum. 
For the past two years I've taken my daughter hunting at Berry College's child deer hunt.  My plans have been messed up by work and other commitments.  Needless to say, my daughter is disappointed. I'm thinking a good alternative would be a spot and stalk hog hunt on a WMA during small game season.  I don't have a boat so Sapelo is out of the question.  *Which WMA will give me the best chance for success? * Any suggestions with some tips where to begin would be greatly appreciated as the only WMA I've hunted is Allatoona, Berry College and Pine Log since moving to Georgia.  I'm willing to drive anywhere in Georgia so my baby girl has a chance at her first pig.

So far I've read Chickasawatchee and Ft Stewart were good.  Are they the best?  PM me if you prefer.

Thank you, 
Rick


----------



## Bama B

FT Stewart. All the hogs and deer you want. Hands down


----------



## Bama B

We will be going after the hogs after deer season so I will let you know whats we find. Maybe can either meet you or at least tell you were we are finding them.


----------



## SakoL61R

X2 on Ft. Stewart.  Been hunting them there since '87.  Can hunt year round except for turkey season

http://www.stewart.army.mil/info/?id=448


----------



## Slugslinger

Thank you Bama B.  Let me know when you'll be out there, maybe we can coordinate.


----------



## Slugslinger

Thanks for sharing the intel SakoL61R.  I've read alot of good things about Ft Stewart.


----------



## 95g atl

Bama B said:


> FT Stewart. All the hogs and deer you want. Hands down



I keep hearing that.  



Bama B said:


> We will be going after the hogs after deer season so I will let you know whats we find. Maybe can either meet you or at least tell you were we are finding them.



   Hmmmmmm.



Slugslinger said:


> Thanks for sharing the intel SakoL61R.  I've read alot of good things about Ft Stewart.



The biggest issue I find with Ft Stewart (well, two issues for me).
1.  it is pretty far from metro ATL
2.  One is REQUIRED to make the drive there and apply for the permit IN PERSON.  You are NOT permitted to hunt at that time.  Once you do that, you are allowed to "register" your weapon(s).  Serial #'s, make, model, blood type....etc.  I believe you do that online, so a 2nd trip is not required. 

Once I dedicate a FULL day to drive down there and take care of the red tape, I will probably speak highly of Ft Stewart.


----------



## bfriendly

95g atl said:


> I keep hearing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest issue I find with Ft Stewart (well, two issues for me).
> 1.  it is pretty far from metro ATL
> 2.  One is REQUIRED to make the drive there and apply for the permit IN PERSON.  You are NOT permitted to hunt at that time.  Once you do that, you are allowed to "register" your weapon(s).  Serial #'s, make, model, blood type....etc.  I believe you do that online, so a 2nd trip is not required.
> 
> Once I dedicate a FULL day to drive down there and take care of the red tape, I will probably speak highly of Ft Stewart.



This^^^^I have not been there and I am sure it would be worth it(the legallities) if you wanted to make that drive a few times, but its NOT on my bucket list...........

You asked about WMAs...........you can just go there and HUNT Any of them........if furbearer hunting is allowed(its NOT at Pinelog), you can take your AR or whatever you kids favorite rifle is too  You'll be hunting furbearers and hoping for an "Incidental Take" of a Hog or three

I would say you have already done some homework as you mentioned Chickasawhatchee. I too would have high hopes going there. Anything South of ATL would be easier walking than say Pinelog or Cohutta as well. BUT, there are LOTS of BIG hogs at Cohutta.........AND Most importantly, It is MUST SEE WMA!
After a good snow, like this weekend, it will be one of the most beautiful places in GA, Bet on it!


You want to go after a hog, go South, camp and you will have a good shot at getting one! I also like anything near the Altamaha River. Dont be afraid to call the local DNR office and ask about hog sightings. 

Check the regs for the WMA(s) you will consider as they different slightly enough.......Also take the shotguns!! If you start seeing a bunch of Doves, you may want to change your hunt all together and go after them instead. Keeping a Slug(furbearer gun) in the pocket in case Porky shows up

I am excited to see how this turns out so keep us posted!!


----------



## Danny Leigh

bfriendly said:


> Keeping a Slug(furbearer gun) in the pocket in case Porky shows up



Slugs are not allowed on WMAs during small game season.


----------



## j_seph

Oaky Woods, Tuckahoe, Warwoman (North), Chattahoochee (North) Redlands


----------



## riverbank

Redlands has tons of hogs on some parts of it. Particularly the archery only section along the river. If they haven't fixed it by now take a look at the poles along that power line. There whittled down and flat covered in mud. The bottom of every pole holds water and is covered in tracks because of the hog traffic. It is archery only though.


----------



## Bama B

First of all its not a big hassle to hunt Stewart. There are some great guys that travel hear from all over the country to hunt Stewart. Gun registration print document online bring with you. Pass and permit office opens 7.30 am registration takes ten minutes. If bow hunting Bow qualification 30 more minutes they do it there at pass and permit. They will direct you to permit office to register weapon. an hour. 930 am in woods hunting.


----------



## 95g atl

Bama B said:


> First of all its not a big hassle to hunt Stewart. There are some great guys that travel hear from all over the country to hunt Stewart. Gun registration print document online bring with you. Pass and permit office opens 7.30 am registration takes ten minutes. If bow hunting Bow qualification 30 more minutes they do it there at pass and permit. They will direct you to permit office to register weapon. an hour. 930 am in woods hunting.



Thanks for the info.  I will have to call them again.
They told me I could NOT hunt the same day.


----------



## Bama B

Slugslinger  we will let you know whats we find.


----------



## Bama B

Ga hunting licence, hunter safety card and 75 bucks to register. I would assume you will be making weekend trip. So leave weapon at hotel or campground. Drive on post to pass and permit register. they will direct you to weapons registration. If you are staying savannah 45 drive onto base. Richmond hill 30 min. drive hinesville 15 drive. The start hunting. This base is huge. PM me if need more info.


----------



## Slugslinger

Thank you


----------



## antharper

If I could go before deer season during small game season or During archery season to Horse creek or Bever dam I'm pretty sure I could kill a hog or 2 ! Good luck !!


----------



## bfriendly

Danny Leigh said:


> Slugs are not allowed on WMAs during small game season.



So you cant hunt furbearers with slugs? My bad.......I thought it said .17 cal centerfire and larger was good to go for FURBEARER Hunting.

I just checked the regs again and it doesn't say anything about slugs that I could find. 

 I would hate to give bad advise and want to be legal when I am in the woods. I See NOTHING about NOT using slugs for furbearer hunting. Can you show me where you got that from?


----------



## j_seph

All I see says Shotguns: Any having shot shell size 3.5 inches or smaller in length 
with No. 2 or smaller shot.

Does not say no slugs but it does not say you can


----------



## Danny Leigh

bfriendly said:


> So you cant hunt furbearers with slugs? My bad.......I thought it said .17 cal centerfire and larger was good to go for FURBEARER Hunting.
> 
> I just checked the regs again and it doesn't say anything about slugs that I could find.
> 
> I would hate to give bad advise and want to be legal when I am in the woods. I See NOTHING about NOT using slugs for furbearer hunting. Can you show me where you got that from?



The only additional weapons you can use for bobcat and fox is .17 or larger centerfire weapons. After that everything else reverts back to the rules for small game weapons. For shotguns you can only use #2 shot or smaller except on deer or special hog hunts where you can use slugs.


----------



## 95g atl

Indeed, y'all are correct about the weapons on WMA's during small game....rimfire, shotgun #2 and smaller, ----oh I believe muzzleloader are acceptable.

The slug thing......?  Yeah, not during small game/turkey on WMA's.  ADMIN:  that part should be removed so folks don't get confused.

Now, FT Stewart weapon requirements are different than WMA's.  I suggest before going, look them up.  

=========================

I have a good friend of mine that said he would drive down to Ft Stewart w/me to apply for their license.  4.5 hours each way alone can get mighty boring.....
Hence, if that goes through, I will be kindly asking where the hogs have been spotted.

As I understand Ft Stewart is so huge, that it would be nearly impossible to cover all the ground by the average hunter in their lifetime.


----------



## Danny Leigh

95g atl said:


> Indeed, y'all are correct about the weapons on WMA's during small game....rimfire, shotgun #2 and smaller, ----oh I believe muzzleloader are acceptable.



Actually you use can also use your favorite deer rifle as well during small game dates IF that particular WMA has a furbearer season. The legislature changed the rules several years ago to allow fox and bobcat to be taken with .17 or larger centerfire rifles.  So from Dec 1 - Feb 28 you can carry a centerfire rifle for "bobcat and fox".

Personally, I'd like to see the rule allowing centerfire rifles for bobcat and foxes dropped on WMA's.


----------



## 95g atl

Danny Leigh said:


> Actually you use can also use your favorite deer rifle as well during small game dates IF that particular WMA has a furbearer season. The legislature changed the rules several years ago to allow fox and bobcat to be taken with .17 or larger centerfire rifles.  So from Dec 1 - Feb 28 you can carry a centerfire rifle for "bobcat and fox".
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see the rule allowing centerfire rifles for bobcat and foxes dropped on WMA's.



gotcha....
confusing....some WMA's are different than others.


----------



## bfriendly

Looking at firearm restrictions again, it does indicate that shotguns loaded with Slugs are acceptable Deer firearms.

 That part is divided/separate from the Centerfire rifle part. 
I "Thought" a shotgun with a slug would be considered or identified as a centerfire rifle.

 While it does not specifically say it is not, I suppose it should be determined not to be..............


----------



## Killinstuff

It takes me 17 hours of straight driving to get to Glenville from Traverse City Michigan. Glenville to just north of Atlanta is just under 4 hours on an early Sunday morning.  Guys that like to hunt don't complain about the drive or inconvenience of hunting on Base.  We just go and have a good time.  I'll be there the 21st but for only 3 days, driving up from Boca after some meeting for work. That's only a 6 hour drive which is no big deal and I'll be hunting sun up to sun down!


----------



## 95g atl

Killinstuff said:


> It takes me 17 hours of straight driving to get to Glenville from Traverse City Michigan. Glenville to just north of Atlanta is just under 4 hours on an early Sunday morning.  Guys that like to hunt don't complain about the drive or inconvenience of hunting on Base.  We just go and have a good time.  I'll be there the 21st but for only 3 days, driving up from Boca after some meeting for work. That's only a 6 hour drive which is no big deal and I'll be hunting sun up to sun down!



While I agree with what you are saying, not all of us have the flexibility to be away for more than a day or two at most.


----------



## bfriendly

95g atl said:


> While I agree with what you are saying, not all of us have the flexibility to be away for more than a day or two at most.



X2  I am lucky to get 4-6 hours a day when I do go...........I relish every moment of it. My weekends are consumed by my 13yo and travel baseball and I'd have it no other way.........Shoot, the only reason I dont go to Cohutta is because its well over an hour drive 

Still say Cohutta is Must see WMA!


----------



## 95g atl

bfriendly said:


> X2  I am lucky to get 4-6 hours a day when I do go...........I relish every moment of it. My weekends are consumed by my 13yo and travel baseball and I'd have it no other way.........Shoot, the only reason I dont go to Cohutta is because its well over an hour drive
> 
> Still say Cohutta is Must see WMA!



Yes indeed. 
I'm a single dad. Have my boy 90% of the time, if not more. I don't complain one bit. He is six now. There will be a time I can bring him to Ft Stewart---if I did it now, I would be carrying him halfway through, or hunting for only two hours.


----------



## Kyle blount

Danny Leigh said:


> The only additional weapons you can use for bobcat and fox is .17 or larger centerfire weapons. After that everything else reverts back to the rules for small game weapons. For shotguns you can only use #2 shot or smaller except on deer or special hog hunts where you can use slugs.


I have called the Dnr and asked and you can use a slug for small game ie hogs


----------



## Danny Leigh

Kyle blount said:


> I have called the Dnr and asked and you can use a slug for small game ie hogs



Even on private property a slug is not legal for small game. Good luck if you are caught.

SMALL GAME & FURBEARER FIREARMS • Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. or smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading firearm. For fox & bobcat, centerfire firearms of .17 caliber and larger may be used. There is no restriction on magazine capacity for rifles. • Shotguns: Any having shot shell size 3.5 inches or smaller in length with No. 2 or smaller shot.


----------



## elmer_fudd

riverbank said:


> Redlands has tons of hogs on some parts of it. Particularly the archery only section along the river. If they haven't fixed it by now take a look at the poles along that power line. There whittled down and flat covered in mud. The bottom of every pole holds water and is covered in tracks because of the hog traffic. It is archery only though.


I could be wrong, but I believe it is archery only during deer season.  I think you can use firearms during small game season.


----------



## Throwback

bfriendly said:


> Looking at firearm restrictions again, it does indicate that shotguns loaded with Slugs are acceptable Deer firearms.
> 
> That part is divided/separate from the Centerfire rifle part.
> I "Thought" a shotgun with a slug would be considered or identified as a centerfire rifle.
> 
> While it does not specifically say it is not, I suppose it should be determined not to be..............



a shotgun with a slug isn't considered a centerfire rifle


----------



## Bobby Linton

Be aware if you are reading this, Ft. Stewart will no longer register guns same day.  72 hours once they receive your form.  You have to go on post during business hours to pick it up and they close for holidays I have never heard of. Don't want anyone to be disappointed thinking they can come down on a Saturday and get it all done.  When you come remember to have Id for everyone with you and an insurance card for the car you are driving or they won't let you on post.  It's worth the hassle, but it is a hassle.  Every time I do it, something new goes wrong.  Last time I went the computer/camera at the gate wasn't working so they wouldn't let me in.


----------



## Kyle blount

Danny Leigh said:


> Even on private property a slug is not legal for small game. Good luck if you are caught.
> 
> SMALL GAME & FURBEARER FIREARMS • Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. or smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading firearm. For fox & bobcat, centerfire firearms of .17 caliber and larger may be used. There is no restriction on magazine capacity for rifles. • Shotguns: Any having shot shell size 3.5 inches or smaller in length with No. 2 or smaller shot.



Slugs are for hogs I’m sorry not small game. I asked if I could use my 12ga with my slug barrel he said yes. And I have been checked 2 times at oaky woods.


elmer_fudd said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe it is archery only during deer season.  I think you can use firearms during small game season.


----------



## chrislibby88

We have a butt ton of them on Ocmulgee and Oaky Woods. I hunt hem with a .22 mag during small game season.


----------



## 175FO

Bobby Linton said:


> Be aware if you are reading this, Ft. Stewart will no longer register guns same day.  72 hours once they receive your form.  You have to go on post during business hours to pick it up and they close for holidays I have never heard of. Don't want anyone to be disappointed thinking they can come down on a Saturday and get it all done.  When you come remember to have Id for everyone with you and an insurance card for the car you are driving or they won't let you on post.  It's worth the hassle, but it is a hassle.  Every time I do it, something new goes wrong.  Last time I went the computer/camera at the gate wasn't working so they wouldn't let me in.



You can register your firearms on Ft. Stewart online now.  You still have to pick up your registration in person though which is weekdays only at the MP Station just inside the Hinesville gate.  I believe during small game season Ft. Stewart allows big game weapons for Hogs in areas west of GA HWY 119 (D,E, & F zones).

I have not hunted those zones recently, but will be during the small game season.  I'll try to post some updates on what I see.


----------



## Tugboat1

Regarding your question, I know Beaverdam is crawling with hogs. The northern boundary bordering the Big Sandy flood plain/thicket and the clear cut/ thicket down by the boat ramp hold a bunch.  Hard to spot and stalk those areas but finding a spot with sign on the transition zone could be a choice. Wandering the big river bottoms with the wind in your face is good. The challenge is many hogs go nocturnal, so early and late increases your odds.


----------

